

Deeper Dive on the $350 Sixth Sense - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/11/19/deeper-dive-on-the-350-sixth-sense/

======
rizzn
Post includes a whitepaper from the MIT crew who built it describing the
hardware and software involved.

